# Help with pigoen trap doors?



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

idk what kind of pigeon traps i should make. 

i've heard of bob traps, but i heard its not as effective and reccomended. but at the same time idk how it works lol. 

ok what im askin for is that i want to make a door which pigoens go in the entrance, but cant get out. help please?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like bob traps. If they are trained and motivated correctly, it won't slow them down.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

I also got bob traps. be sure whnever you let your birds out they are hungry so they are motivated to go in right away. they'll get used to it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A bob trap is basically like a one way cat door but with a sturdy wire that the bird pushes up and flies past, Also with the right angles you can have drop in traps, you need to slant the wood that they drop through so that they cannot fly up through it but this is not as efficient as the bob trap. I will take some photos of my traps in the morning, They are put together out of bibs and bobs but work really well.


----------



## sholi (Jul 12, 2011)

can i c some pictures? videos are better too cuz im sooo confused on how to make them right now...thank you by the ways, i just heard about these traps i only have used regular human door lol.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a "drop trap" and really like it. Google it and you can see how they work. Take care.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the simple drop trap too.. basically you cut a square hole out of the side of the loft and put a door on the inside you can open or crack open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches.. they drop in from that..then you can close it at night. it is hard for them to get back through as it is cracked at the bottom of the door so make sure there is not a ledge under it or they could land on that and go back out. here is a link of a pic of one..they are the blue "doors"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=294985&postcount=130


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is my bob trap.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

this is my bob trap for my settling cage



















drop trap in my flyers loft










hope you get some idea


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the Bob trap. Plus you could make them any size you like.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Bhymer, what did you use to make your bob? That is one of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks. The bob's I obtained from Jedd s pigeon supplies. The frame is made of 1 x 2 pine. The trap size is 13 x 19 1/4 inches. Its made to fit the window size of this loft.. The window can be used in four different positions..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not crazy about bob traps as other bigger things can get in as well.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Whatever trap you decide on, you will need to have a way of covering and locking the entrance to the trap when you are not around. Other animals can go through the trap. Some not so good for pigeons.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=21304


----------

